# Totally Off Topic...but too cute not to share.



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can love anyone if you want to.*

More of the Tigress! 


Mother of the Year


In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth to a rare set of
triplet tiger cubs. Unfortunately, due to complications in the
pregnancy, the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size,
they died shortly after birth. 

The mother tiger after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started
to decline in health, although physically she was fine. The
veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had caused the tigress to fall into a 
depression The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogate
another mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve.

After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing 
news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to
the mourning mother. The veterinarians decided to try something that 
had never been tried in a zoo environment. Sometimes a mother of one
species will take on the care of a different species. The only orphans"
that could be found quickly, were a litter of weaner pigs. The zoo 
keepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the
babies around the mother tiger. Would they become cubs or pork chops??
Take a look........ you won't believe your eyes!! 


"When you do the common things in life in an uncommon way, 
You command the attention of the world"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

another pic


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is amazing! Especially like the last photo of her with the older babies without the stripes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

a couple more


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

and the other...


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*OMG that is*

just to cute... I wonder what they will do with the piglets when they get bigger. ??? 

I love the photos thanks for sharing this great story.

Andi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is an awsome story. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW! That's amazing. How in the world will she teach them to hunt??  That is so touching. It's so funny how some animals will love any animal. I used to have a toy poodle, Tootie, who nursed a litter of kittens that the mother cat wasn't interested in. She didn't have any milk but she let them nurse and washed them and slept with them all the time. I had a little partridge once that loved my golden retriever, Meg, and followed her everywhere....he hadn't even imprinted on her as he was an adult when we got him.  Animals never cease to amaze (and amuse) us. Thanks for sharing those pictures!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

This is so touching and so beautiful to see... *Saves the pictures* Love it!  

Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, thank you for these wonderful pictures. It is amazing what love will do. We went to the state fair today and one of the best things I saw was a mother pig with her 8 little babies. Every time she moved they would still cling to the teat and she'd carry them with her.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thats so cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

andinla said:


> just to cute... I wonder what they will do with the piglets when they get bigger. ???
> Andi



Thanks everyone, I'm so glad you enjoyed the pics and story as much as I did.

Andi, that thought crossed my mind also....hope they will stay with her for a while, as tigress babies usually do stay with mom for quite some time. Then after that, I pray they have a good home.


----------

